# turbo exhaust housing....glowing red...what causes?



## arvcube (Aug 11, 1999)

looked back at the turbo after i shut my engine down and saw that the turbo exhaust housing was glowing bright orange-red.....does anything in particular cause this? ive only seen a cat get so hot that it glowed....


----------



## rocco2nr (Aug 24, 2000)

*Re: turbo exhaust housing....glowing red...what causes? (arvcube)*

my guess is too little timing + too much fuel, or too much cam overlap. just a guess.


----------



## AdidasCU (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: turbo exhaust housing....glowing red...what causes? (rocco2nr)*

If it is that hot, and you turned the car off and left it off..., I bet you coked some oil on the bearings... How hard were you driving it and for how long?


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: turbo exhaust housing....glowing red...what causes? (AdidasCU)*

if the manifold is glowing, too rich, if its the turbo, you need to let it cool down. Almost every turbo after hard runs will glow







Pretty cool to see at night eh?


----------



## A20 PVW (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: turbo exhaust housing....glowing red...what causes? (mrkrad)*

Could be that your Turbo is too small causing too much heat builup!!!


----------



## SaabFan (Mar 23, 2001)

*Re: turbo exhaust housing....glowing red...what causes? (A20 PVW)*

As Sam indicated, it's pretty normal for a turbo to get that hot after being run really hard for a long period of time. It's not necessarily an indication of bad tuning or the wrong turbo size, but it's not exactly a good thing, either.
If your turbo is getting that hot on a regular basis when you haven't been completely beating on it, then I'd worry. And if you *are* driving it hard and fast for a long time, you need to let the engine sit and idle for at least a good 30 seconds before you switch the motor off. Otherwise, the oil inside the turbo will "coke" and clog up the passages, starving the turbo of oil and killing it over time.
-Nate


----------



## enginerd (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: turbo exhaust housing....glowing red...what causes? (SaabFan)*

man, you guys are wimps







if it aint glowing when you get home your driving too slow. just make sure you let it cool down before shutting it off. like stated if the oil doesnt circulate and the turbo is hot it will coke up in there and eventually cause bearing/seal failure. 
Ive seen 2 feet of red hot exhaust manifold 1650 F EGT temps, no problem.


----------



## MunKyBoy (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: turbo exhaust housing....glowing red...what causes? (enginerd)*

cool! someone should take a picture of it at night.. i've never seen that before


----------



## Black Lightning (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: turbo exhaust housing....glowing red...what causes? (arvcube)*

If you want to see some right click and download this http://www.danne.net/motor/autothority_996-stage5-high.wmv
Enjoy


----------



## Zerek (Jun 15, 2001)

*Re: turbo exhaust housing....glowing red...what causes? (Black Lightning)*

If you wheren't driving your car hard, chek that out, may be a turbo too small for the task!! The exahus can creat too much back preassure and the turbo will get really hot!!!


----------



## DubGray (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: turbo exhaust housing....glowing red...what causes? (Zerek)*

Umm yeah usaully exhaust temps decrease when too rich. So i would say check cooling properties and if all set then check on the fuel mapping. My guess would be to lean.
1.8T in 1990 golf that had Ko4 will now be stage three. Shhhh.lol


[Modified by DubGray, 7:45 PM 1-26-2003]


----------

